# i need a good engineer to close out a $5,000,000 insurance claim. winston salem n.c



## bturner.lighthousero (12 mo ago)

I'm willing to pay 5 percent of the total claim to a skilled engineer that has knowledge dealing with insurance adjusters and writing reports. The engineer i am presently working with has way to many deals on his plate right now. I have given up on him and need to move on. I would love someone local to the triad area of n.c but if you will travel for work and will make this claim your focus i dont care where you live. i also have 3 more claims i need help on 2 of them more than a million dollars. this could be life changing money for someone. please reach out to me and help me close these out. i will fill you in on all the details 
thank you


----------

